

Ask HN: Do testimonials really work on SAAS homepages? - jscheel

You often see any number of testimonials on SAAS homepages. Sometimes just the logos are enough (when the customers are big). Other times, there are glowing quotes from people no-one has ever heard of. What's your opinion? Do they work, or are they a turn-off? Is anyone willing to share what has worked for their company?
======
webstartupper
Definitely worth AB testing this - But I believe that testimonials work on the
human herd-instinct-purchasing thought process - e.g - I don't want to be the
first (and maybe only) person to have bought X. Seeing a list of people having
purchased X before me is rather comforting. Due to this, testimonials with
pictures of real people have the most impact in the decision making process -
especially if (i) the SAAS website is relatively unknown and (ii) its a SAAS
for consumers (i.e. customers are consumers and not businesses).

------
fabiandesimone
Implement Optimizely.com and have two variations: one with and one without.

See which one converts better.

<http://www.optimizely.com>

~~~
jscheel
Definitely important to do AB testing. I'm wondering, on a broader scale, was
it worth it to most people?

